# 5.5 divided tank! Check for updates :)



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

This week I prepared and created a divider for my 5.5 gallon tank...im really excited! I am adding the sand this week and will be updating it throughout the month while its cycling. Hows it look!?





































I used the plastic mesh you get at the craft store, report cover binders and aquarium safe sealant.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remember to put a lot of hiding spots and cover it causes stress to see each other to much they will probably spend a lot of time flaring and I would not recommend dividing anything under 10 gallons and I would recommend dividing 2 times for 10gallon.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks great, friendly fishies! The divider you put in there looks like it is going to be very stable!

How are you planning on decorating it?  I read that you're using sand, I love the look of it!

Setting up a new tank is always so exciting! Last time I got one I couldn't wait until the morning, so I set it up at 9:30 at night... :lol:

DO you already have the bettas you are going to move into there, or are you going to get them later?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Meggie6347 said:


> Looks great, friendly fishies! The divider you put in there looks like it is going to be very stable!
> 
> How are you planning on decorating it?  I read that you're using sand, I love the look of it!
> 
> ...


I dont have the bettas yet, im going to cycle the tank first this time. I am using white sand (i know a lot of ppl vote for dark sand but I want to be able to clean the bottom with a turkey baster and would like to be able to see the debri)  ...im looking at different plants, I have a low light and will probably line up some java fern along both sides of the divider...the place I ordered from last time send me some tall java ferns. I know what you mean, I can barely resist setting it up!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Going to be fun to see how this turns out. The divider like mentioned looks very sturdy. I like that you put in a bottom piece to secure the mesh in that area as well. Subscribing and watching out for future updates. Can't wait to see the new addition bettas that will be living here.  Good luck


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I like it 

I have a similar design except I used two dividers, just to ensure there is literally no intereaction between the two fish.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job on the divider! I just finished making one for my 10g NPT I am starting..it is so exciting right?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I like it
> 
> I have a similar design except I used two dividers, just to ensure there is literally no intereaction between the two fish.


This is a great idea, just for safety's sake.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> This is a great idea, just for safety's sake.


I'm afraid of either of my boys finding each other, plus it provdes a place to put the filter without it being on one side of the tank. This way both sides get equal filtration~


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> I dont have the bettas yet, im going to cycle the tank first this time. I am using white sand (i know a lot of ppl vote for dark sand but I want to be able to clean the bottom with a turkey baster and would like to be able to see the debri)  ...im looking at different plants, I have a low light and will probably line up some java fern along both sides of the divider...the place I ordered from last time send me some tall java ferns. I know what you mean, I can barely resist setting it up!


Sounds great! Personally, I am a fan of the lighter sand as well. I don't mind it when it gets a bit dirty, actually. My tanks are all fully planted with wood, so when it gets dirty it is usually from plant debris, and I actually really like the look of it. I have light and dark sand and I think the light looks more natural. I think it is going to look stunning in your tank!

Great choice on the java fern! One of the nicest plants because they are very hard to kill! (except the one time I went on vacation and the floating plants over grew like crazy and blocked all the light....yea I don't like to talk about that....haha). Your ferns will multiply like crazy, too! I am constantly finding new plants growing off the leaves of mine!

If I lived anywhere near you I would give you plants for free...I actually had to throw away a handful of them last week.

Please keep us updated! I am excited to see how this turns out!

What kind of bettas are you planning on getting? :-D


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Alcemistnv said:


> I like it
> 
> I have a similar design except I used two dividers, just to ensure there is literally no intereaction between the two fish.


Do you think the Black mesh would help in keeping them from seeing each other? I've been thinking about doing this because I have a few 10 gallons, but I'm just always afraid of the whole cross contamination factor. One gets sick, its possible it will pass it on to the other.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

bettasusa said:


> Do you think the Black mesh would help in keeping them from seeing each other? I've been thinking about doing this because I have a few 10 gallons, but I'm just always afraid of the whole cross contamination factor. One gets sick, its possible it will pass it on to the other.


This is the set up, except Buddha isn't there anymore. Also things were shifted a bit to the side to make it more even










I think it would, but they will most likely see the shadows still. With two layers I noticed you can't really see anything. As for the cross contamination, I make sure to immediately QT either fish if they're sick. All it takes is lots of daily observance and you're good to go


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Meggie6347 said:


> Sounds great! Personally, I am a fan of the lighter sand as well. I don't mind it when it gets a bit dirty, actually. My tanks are all fully planted with wood, so when it gets dirty it is usually from plant debris, and I actually really like the look of it. I have light and dark sand and I think the light looks more natural. I think it is going to look stunning in your tank!
> 
> Great choice on the java fern! One of the nicest plants because they are very hard to kill! (except the one time I went on vacation and the floating plants over grew like crazy and blocked all the light....yea I don't like to talk about that....haha). Your ferns will multiply like crazy, too! I am constantly finding new plants growing off the leaves of mine!
> 
> ...


Right now im looking at plakats! I never had one before, ive always had vt and I currently have a double tail half moon, beautiful fish but its a pain to keep his tail nice. We will see what catches my fancy at the petstore when the time comes tho =P


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice tank Alce! And thanks everyone! im pretty excited


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> Right now im looking at plakats! I never had one before, ive always had vt and I currently have a double tail half moon, beautiful fish but its a pain to keep his tail nice. We will see what catches my fancy at the petstore when the time comes tho =P


That's great, I love plakats! The last three I have rescued have been kings with plakat tail types...I am with you on the long finned ones, plus, my double tail half-moon seems to have trouble swimming  I never thought I would say this, but I think short finned bettas are my favorite :-D


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey everyone! well I was only supposed to put sand in but couldnt contain myself LOL...I added the sand, rocks, 2 hide pots and so far one anubias (came as a free extra when I ordered my plants) and 2 moss balls. I am waiting for 1 more anubias, 2 javas & some mint charlie & water sprite for cover, they should all be here on sat. I am also waiting for my shipment of a hood/light and filter, also should be here around monday? Sooner would be awesome! So far this is what it looks like, id say mid way completed.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

That looks so good! I got my 10g divided yesterday, and am dividing my 5.5 today..so much fun setting up new digs~


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> That looks so good! I got my 10g divided yesterday, and am dividing my 5.5 today..so much fun setting up new digs~


It really is so fun! Hope you post pics! I love seeing everyones tanks on this site, so unique and different based on each individuals artistic ideas! Love it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> It really is so fun! Hope you post pics! I love seeing everyones tanks on this site, so unique and different based on each individuals artistic ideas! Love it.


LOL..me too! I am so wanting to show my tanks..dang, need batteries for my camera. As soon as I can I will post...I'm so happy with how they came out..the 5.5 looks a little bare because all of the decor is up against the divider. I am moving Beau and Brady in there in a little while. I moved Bandit and Bali to the 10g last night...it looks so cool, and so far everyone seems happy!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Almost finished...Im waiting on some plants in the mail (shouldve been here last week grrr!) but I finally got my hood and filter in the mail and just hooked them up last night. Im actually not a huge fan of the white sand with the Flourecant bulb, really dulls his color appearance  but its kind of too late now.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

It's looking good. Have you already picked out a betta for the other side of the tank?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks! I did today, this is the guy i chose! 
Its funny, the double tail wants to fight but the plakat suprisingly is very independent and ignores him, i thought it would be the other way around lol.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

finally finished! too bad they arent staying in it lol...I just bought them their own private homes...im not liking these divided tanks much right now...maybe with more experience later on down the road...

Heres a pic of the finished product


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job! I just did my first divided, planted 10g, and a divided regular 5.5g..I love them!


----------



## FlipShady 23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice setup! Your betta look really nice too!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow lovely setup! Jealous!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think it looks very nice. I have 2 divided 10 gallons. I like that I have 3 fish in each and its only 1 heater/filter for them but I find the compartment furthest away from the filter gets very little water movement and gets that annoying protein film on the surface. Plus I find them difficult to siphon. I have sand and the dividers are not silliconed in place. If I suck up or move too much sand, I end up with a spot one fish can sneak in to visit his neighbor :roll:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nicely decorated. The fish on the right looks a lot like my Journey.


----------

